# Lost Mucus Plug at only 35 weeks



## LimonMom (Sep 18, 2014)

I lost my mucus plug yesterday at only 35 weeks + 3 days. I'm confused because the OB/GYN at the hospital first told me I'd probably have the baby within 10 days, then she came up to an hour later and told me I could make it to the full 40 weeks. I don't know which thing she said to believe. 

Now my mom and DH's aunt are telling me to get as much bed rest as possible, and to avoid exercise and being in the car. 

Articles I read are just as vague as the OB/GYN-losing the mucus plug could mean I go into labor now, or in a few weeks. 

Do any of you have advice about things I can do to slow things down? I'd like him to stay baking in the oven a bit longer :wink:


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

From what I have heard, it could still be weeks from now with no problem. I wouldn't go on bed rest or limit your activities unless your doctor tells you to. Bed rest isn't always helpful. Being active and strong will make your labor and recovery better. I would avoid the normal things you should avoid at this point like moving heavy furniture. The mucus plug can also kind of grow back and sometimes you only lose part of it, not the whole thing at once. Hang in there!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

I lost my plug around 36 weeks with DD, and she wasn't born till 41 weeks! It's different with everyone, of course, but it doesn't necessarily mean baby is coming that soon.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Your OB can't give you an answer because like you've read, it can vary so much (I'm not even sure why your OB is trying to guess!). Some go into labor within hours of losing their mucus plug, others go into labor a month later. I personally lost mine about 4-5 days before I went into labor, but my good friend lost her plug at 36 weeks and had the baby at almost 42 weeks. Don't worry about it unless you get other signs of labor


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

For me it always meant I was beginning to dilate slightly, hence the plug was let loose. With my first that happened 2 days before labor began at 41w, with my others it was a longer wait while I lost a little at a time for a while. With my third I dilated to 3-4cm a week before the birth but closed back up a little days later. I was checking myself, wouldn't recommend getting such frequent updates (or any really) but I was curious. Of course the bloody show version really means your dilating fast and may be starting labor, with capillaries bursting and streaking the mucous with a little blood.


----------



## LimonMom (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi ladies, Thanks for your replies. Well, 4 days later my water broke and I had a healthy (preemie) baby boy. So I guess that answers that question! It was still quite a surprise since you never really know what losing the plug means, but it was a happy surprise! :grin:


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm glad your baby boy is healthy. I hope you are recuperating well and enjoying new baby time.


----------



## jesepumpkin (Jan 26, 2008)

congratulations! enjoy your bundle of love. thanks for updating as others may search and wonder what happened. for me, both times i lost the plug and then went into labour within 1-2 days, baby arriving a day later. so 3 days for me and i think that is pretty average.


----------

